# store bought roux for gumbo



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Who has the best roux?


----------



## Slimp (May 8, 2006)

I heard that the store bought roux is good. I prefer to make my own but if you don't have the time................... go for it!


Its not as hard as you think or eveyone makes it out to be. 2 beer, flat wooden spoon, cast iron and a smile and you got it.

I love the post, gumbo is in my soul!!!!


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

I use Tony's and it's good and super easy!


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

ifish2 is right. 

Tony's Instant Roux Mix is easy and GOOD! Just read the label and do what it says.

ntd


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*roux*

I have found that the DRY DARK ROux works great....Sautee your vegs in a little bacon grease or oil and then add the dry roux and keep stiring until all veg's are well coated then add stock and keep stiring..


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Mrs. Carey's has been good enough when I used it.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Haven't tried any of the store bought. I just make a big batch every now & then and freeze it in small portions for later use. Freeze it in an icecube tray then put up in a ziplock bag to store. 3 or 4 cubes is about the right amount for a typical batch of gumbo, 1 or 2 will do for a pot of gravy.

Jeff


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Douget's and Ragin' Cajun taste good, as well.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

make it outside on a fish fry burner and big cast skillet

1 to 1 ratio

stir constantly with a flat edge wooden spoon

if it burns throw it out, don't try to salvage it

pre chop the bell pepper onion and celery and have it ready to stop the roux from further browning, just stir veget in and reduce head and stir them till done.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

We do ours in the microwave...foolproof and almost impossible to burn. 1 part oil and 1 part flour on high for 5 minutes, stir and keep cooking in 1 minute increments until it is the color you want. Be sure to use a microwave safe container like pyrex. Also it will look alot darker after you stir it.


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

brown your flour in the oven on a cookie sheet then ad bacon grease instant rioux ,


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Blasphemy...j/k...interesting idea...



Haute Pursuit said:


> We do ours in the microwave...foolproof and almost impossible to burn. 1 part oil and 1 part flour on high for 5 minutes, stir and keep cooking in 1 minute increments until it is the color you want. Be sure to use a microwave safe container like pyrex. Also it will look alot darker after you stir it.


----------



## rjr (Apr 27, 2006)

Making roux yourself is super easy as stated before. Plus when you tell people you can make it yourself, they will think you are awesome! Check out my post: *and you dont even need Tony's..Courtbouillon, under recipes. My wife taught me how to make roux and there are some pics for you to see. Of couse when making roux for Gumbo you want it to be darker. All that means is to cook it longer. A big tip though...never walk away from your roux and dont be afraid on how long you think it is taking 

Good luck!


----------



## sbw9056 (Apr 28, 2008)

I prefer to make my own. The store bought rouxs are too dark for me.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

My **** Arse friends tell me that Savorie is the best. I've had good luck with it but it's the only one I've tried.


----------

